
Show HN: QuickNews, a News Aggregator Based on Doc2Vec - smiljo
Hi everyone,<p>Not happy with the current news aggregators and thrilled about ML models for text processing, a colleague and I built an aggregator fully based on Doc2Vec: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quicknews.ai&#x2F;.<p>We currently poll ~120 news sources every 15 minutes, and construct a personalized news feed for every user.<p>There are plenty of ways in which Doc2Vec is used here:
1) Clustering the articles into topics
2) Deduping overly similar articles when generating the feed
3) Routing notifications about breaking news to interested users
4) Calculating similarity between domains&#x2F;publishers, so as to recommend sources similar to the ones the user already clicked on
5) Dislike (only on Android, and somewhat fickle)<p>I&#x27;d be delighted if you tried it out and let me know what you think. Available on Android and iOS, with a web version planned.<p>Android app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.quicknews.app<p>iOS app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;ca&#x2F;app&#x2F;quicknews-the-real-news-app&#x2F;id1489638005
======
Lex-2008
Sounds interesting! Will see how it works out. Ran into an issue: when I
clicked an article I wanted to read, "swipe left" was registered, instead.
Good that you have an "undo" option, but maybe the "swipe threshold" is too
low?

~~~
smiljo
Thanks for the feedback! Yes, the threshold is too sensitive, but we didn't
catch it when testing on my device. My colleague is fixing it and we'll have
another version out very soon.

